# Dirty red ears?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all,
My 11month old havanese recently has gotten dirty red ears with like scabs inside  Last week when i groomed her she did not have this.
Are there any solutions to this problem? i do not want to go to the vet because my dad says if we go there they will only make it worse (so we come back and they get more money , it is like this in japan ) I do not think it is allergies as she has been fed lamb chicken and beef (raw diet) literally since she is born and it is only recently she got this, i was wondering maybe it is allergy to rawhide bone? i just gave her a new one this week shes been chewing on for a few days can rawhides cause infection to ears? And she only has this on one ear 
any advice or tips is very appreciated thank you


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The red itchy ears sound like a yeast infection. It could have been caused by getting moisture in her ears from the groom. I'd suggest keeping her ears clean several times per day. Make sure you use an astringent cleaner that will help dry out her ears. You definitely don't want the yeasty problem to turn into a secondary bacterial infection. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, That sounds very possible ! i did not dry her ears after her shower :-( What is an astrigent cleaner? Since noticing her problem today i have cleaned her ears with zymox ear cleanser i will continue to do this everyday hope it clears up it doesnt seem too itchy for her like she is not constantly itching so i do not think it is ear mites


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Continue with the zymox, it's a great product


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Love zymox for the yeast infections.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Should i just use the zymox ear cleanser or should i also use another zymox product like The otic solution ?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to use both on yeast as it can get out of hand fast. Make sure you get the one with no hydrocortisone.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestion  !


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

good news ! her ears have cleared up  probably thanks to the zymox ear cleaner


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Unfortunately lately her ears have just been awful  ive been cleaning daily and no progress, it's even spreading to her other ear now a little i dont think its earmites as my other dog doesn't have it. (knock on wood) 
I now think i should use the zymox otic solution (no hydrocortisone.) but i am VERY confused about one step of the directions and this is holding me back from using it it says Flush ear post treatment. but what does''flush'' mean? surely it isnt to clean with ear cleaner? as it says to not use any other products , is it with water? just fill the ear with water? but wouldnt it defeat the purpose of putting the treatment since it would just be rinsed away... this is where i got the directions: Pet King Brands Products
but what is strange is here: Canine Ear Infection Treatment With Zymox Otic - VetInfo it doesnt talk about flushing..
can anyone please give me advice XD
Edit: omg... It just clicked in my head it says flush ear post-treatment so that means AFTER seven days. right? Now I get it


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Love the Zymox, really seems to help get things under control before they get out of hand, and like someone else said, yeast seems to get out of control fast!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Liz said:


> I like to use both on yeast as it can get out of hand fast. Make sure you get the one with no hydrocortisone.


Why no hydrocortisone?


----------

